# SiriusXM channels in 300+ not showing in Mazda CX5



## cypherx

I just got a Mazda CX-5 and it came with a free trial of SiriusXM. It has much better sound quality than the Sirius factory radio in my 10 year old VW. It also receives some channels that the VW does not, like KIIS FM and Z100. So I attribute that to the VW only having the ability to lock on to the Sirius Sattelites which have less channels and a much more overcompressed sound quality.

I would think the Mazda being only a year and a half old has the newer technology in it. The sound quality is much better (more dynamic range, less compression artifacts). And with those other channels I suspect it tunes into the XM sattelites out there instead. However there are channels on the SiriusXM lineup card that are 300+. The Mazda only goes up to 299.

Do you think I need to send a radio refresh, or are these free trials limited in what channels you are offered?


----------



## dtv757

cypherx said:


> I just got a Mazda CX-5 and it came with a free trial of SiriusXM. It has much better sound quality than the Sirius factory radio in my 10 year old VW. It also receives some channels that the VW does not, like KIIS FM and Z100. So I attribute that to the VW only having the ability to lock on to the Sirius Sattelites which have less channels and a much more overcompressed sound quality.
> 
> I would think the Mazda being only a year and a half old has the newer technology in it. The sound quality is much better (more dynamic range, less compression artifacts). And with those other channels I suspect it tunes into the XM sattelites out there instead. However there are channels on the SiriusXM lineup card that are 300+. The Mazda only goes up to 299.
> 
> Do you think I need to send a radio refresh, or are these free trials limited in what channels you are offered?


My car is a GM car ... XM radio and I don't see channels beyond 250... ?

I'll double check in the morning but I believe 234 is the highest in my GM car ... XM radio

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaetra

Anything 300+ is internet/streaming only, with the exception being you buy the new standalone radio, in which you would get only a couple of those stations (like Road Trip Radio).


----------



## Phil T

My daughter has a CX5 and I notice she doesn’t get the XM free previews they offer a couple times a year. I have XM in a Honda that does. I wonder if Mazda is still using the Sirius version of channels from before the merger?


----------



## cypherx

All the 2016/2017 VW loaner cars I drove had a few channels in the 300’s. The 700’s are internet only. The Mazda goes to Ch 235 and that’s it. It sounds better than the Sirius tuner in my 11 year old VW. It also gets KISS FM and Z100, both of which numbers are “skipped over” in the old VW. Therefore since the better sound quality and at least those two other channels, I figured it was an XM tuner inside instead of Sirius tuner.

Anyway over at 247mazda forum, they confirmed these factory radios do not get those channels.


----------

